# External Hard drive in Checked Luggage



## heinrich84 (Dec 6, 2014)

Is it possible to put external hard drive in checked luggage? It is a little big and I don't want to carry it with me with the laptop. What do you guys think?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Of course it is, why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

I've placed a small external hard drive in my checked in luggage and it came out ok. It was inside a pretty tough case.


----------

